# Water Bath Canning Solution



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Have you ever need to can something and don't want to heat up 5,000 gallons of water to do it?

Yesterday, I was canning cole slaw and had one jar that didn't seal, but didn't want to store it in the fridge. What to do? What to do?

First I needed a canning rack.

Found one!













Then I needed a miniature kettle.

Found one!











Success!


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

I love, love, love that idea!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

What an awesome idea!


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Great idea. I have laid jars on their sides too in smaller amounts of water--always sealed fine. Waiting to get all that water boiling is one reason I'd rather pressure can!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I've used smaller pans for a single jar which worked but now I want a little teapot like yours.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

So, when it gets to a full rolling boil, do you put a cover on it to keep from having water all over the place? 

I use what ever size kettle works best, but prefer to have about 4" over the top of the jar so I have room for at least an inch of water over the top of the jar, and plenty of room for a full boil to not spill over the top I'm always on the look out for round flat metal things that would work as racks.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Yay!! Way to go!! Great idea.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Macybaby said:


> So, when it gets to a full rolling boil, do you put a cover on it to keep from having water all over the place?
> 
> I use what ever size kettle works best, but prefer to have about 4" over the top of the jar so I have room for at least an inch of water over the top of the jar, and plenty of room for a full boil to not spill over the top I'm always on the look out for round flat metal things that would work as racks.


My canning books say to bring the water to a boil, then lower the heat to maintain a gentle boil, so I didn't have much spillage.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ingeniuous! Now, why didn't I ever think of something like that, lol? I don't have a percolator, but I DO have a small asparagus steamer that should be about the right size. It even has a basket to lower and raise the jar, plus a trivet for the bottom. Thanks Sally!


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

LOVE the idea of the coffee pot, it's a perfect size. 

My mama has beem doing this for years with no ill effects to us children who consume her canned goods but she uses a pot and puts a towel in the bottom for the jar to rest upon. 

Using the percolator uses even less water. 

You are genius!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

That's what I keep telling DH...:teehee:


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Did you say you canned cole slaw? How does that turn out?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Pretty good. You would think it turns out mushy but it doesn't.

I made my slaw by cuttting up cabbage, all colors of sweet peppers (red, green, chocolate, orange, yellow) sprinkled in some celery seed and salt & mixed well. Made a brine of vinegar and sugar and when it was hot, added the slaw mix and mixed it well. Get it good and hot and fill the hot jars to within 1/2 - 1/4" and topped off with the syrup. Process pints for 10 minutes in boiling water bath.

I also do one called "Pool Room Slaw" which is a mustard based one. I use it to top off burgers and dogs.

Gotta do something with all those cabbages other than kraut!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Here's a picture of the slaw. The red color comes from the red cabbage I used as part of the cabbage mixture. I didn't realize the color would bleed into the syrup.


----------

